# FreeBSD anonymous CVS does not work



## shva (Oct 3, 2010)

I am trying to set up jails with ezjail in FreeBSD 8.1. It requires the CVSROOT for basejail installation. The link http://docs.freebsd.org/doc/7.0-RELEASE/usr/share/doc/handbook/anoncvs.html gives two:


```
freebsdanoncvs@anoncvs.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
```

and 


```
anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
```

However, it does not work. When I do 

```
cvs -d freebsdanoncvs@anoncvs.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs co src
```
and the error is

```
anoncvs.FreeBSD.org: Unknown host
cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)
```

I then try the other

```
cvs -d anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs co src
```

and the error is

```
freebsd-anoncvs.liquidneon.com: Connection timed out
cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)
```

Are these cvs links changed? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2010)

handbook: A.6.7 CVSup Sites


----------



## shva (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks. However, it seems like ezjail only has the option of anonymous CVS. What is the difference between anonymous CVS sites and the CVSup sites you mentioned? Is there a way around?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2010)

shva said:
			
		

> What is the difference between anonymous CVS sites and the CVSup sites you mentioned? Is there a way around?


As far as I know there isn't any. Both csup and cvsup use CVS.


----------



## shva (Oct 5, 2010)

I check again. It seems like 


```
cvs -d anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs co src
```

works now.


----------



## charles (Oct 28, 2011)

*down again?*

I've been seeing this all day:


```
# cvs update -Pd
ssh: connect to host anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org port 22: Operation timed out
cvs [update aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)
```

Anyone else?


----------



## alexk (Nov 27, 2011)

charles said:
			
		

> I've been seeing this all day:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Same here.


----------

